# Rib rubs



## Zacknes96 (Feb 27, 2020)

Should I use different rubs for baby back vs spare ribs? I feel babybacks are meant to be a little sweeter as spare ribs are more just salt and peppers.
Thanks


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2020)

Zacknes96 said:


> Should I use different rubs for baby back vs spare ribs? I feel babybacks are meant to be a little sweeter as spare ribs are more just salt and peppers.
> Thanks



You really don't need to use a different rub.  I use the same homemade rub on ribs, pork butts, and chicken.  
If you sauce during the last hour, you could always adjust the sweetness of the sauce.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 27, 2020)

i'm with secondhand, I do have a couple different rubs I like that I use, it doesn't matter the meat to me  it's more of  which one i'm in the mood for. and of course I will try new recipes once in a while to see how they are.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2020)

I have one rub that I use on just about everything, but on occasion I try some new ones!
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Feb 27, 2020)

I fall squarely in SmokinAl's camp, I use the same rub on (almost) everything. BUT, it really boils down to what do you like best?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Same here same rub most all the time once in awhile change just for a different taste.

Warren


----------



## krj (Feb 27, 2020)

Same from me, I have a standard rub that I use for everything. Not saying I don't experiment with other types of rubs occasionally, but for the most part I'm really happy with what I use. And it gives me the flavors I want on every type of meat.


----------



## tander28 (Feb 27, 2020)

I rotate between a few rubs. Got the "fab five" from Meat Church for Christmas and have been using a ton of the honey hog hot on ribs. It's really good stuff!


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 27, 2020)

I worked out a rub I like a couple of years ago and use it on everything Porky. Just salt & pepper on Beef and Chicken with an assortment of sauces on Chicken after it's done...


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Feb 27, 2020)

I have used several rubs but depending on how fast you use them up, the store bought ones always seemed to get petrified into a brick that was impossible to get loose from the bottle.








Several months ago I was running out and found one I wanted to try on Amazon.  I LOVE how it works and it still has not stuck together at all; it pours as easy as the day I opened it and we use it on chicken and on pork.  I lean towards a Stubbs product for my brisket


----------

